# Powershell: Mehrere Ausgaben in einem String



## Haruzept (24. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe einen zufallsgenerator gebaut. Jetzt möchte ich das Ergebnis gerne in einen String ausgeben und nicht jedes Ergebnis in einem eigenem String

Wie geht das?


----------



## HonniCilest (25. April 2012)

Ich denke du suchst den += Operator


```
$text = "1"
$text += "2"
Write-Output $text
```

Ausgabe:

```
12
```


----------



## Haruzept (25. April 2012)

Und wie schaut es mit Array aus?
$bla"";
$bla += ""$array[1];


----------



## HonniCilest (25. April 2012)

Du könntest folgendes schreiben:

```
Write-Output "$array"
```
Dann wird ein Leerzeichen anstelle des Zeilenumbruch verwendet.


----------



## Haruzept (25. April 2012)

Da ich damit ein Zufallspasswort gibt, wäre es am besten, wenn keine Leerzeichen dazwischen wären. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Leerzeichen zu entfernen?


----------

